# Whooping arrives in Texas



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Papajohn67 had predicted an upcoming whooping and it arrived in Texas big time.

So I go the the office this morning expecting a quiet and peaceful day but instead I experienced total devastation from a massive bomb assault. Just before lunch a pile of ten boxes were delivered to my office. That master bomber papajohn and several of his accomplices had pulled off a sneak attack. Way to go guys, you did some serious damage.










I do want to thank all the fine brothers who participated in this destruction. Plenty of fine cigars were left in the rubble.

Many thanks to all of you: John, Tony, Fred, Patrick, Russ, Charlie, Tim, Eric, Scott and Brent. Sorry if I missed anyone which could have happened amidst all the destruction.

And most of all, THANKS to our fine troops and to all of you who spend so much time, effort and money getting the cigars and other necessities to them.

Frank


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

very nice hit! I would have thought that PJ had more friends than that :chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Your very welcome Frank. It was my pleasure and honor to join with the others in this "little" sneak attack. Thank you again for everything you do that most men are never aware of. :tu :u

Fred


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Frank,
What are trhose smokes in that sweet looking box? This is the second time I've seen them and I still don't know what they are?
Enjoy the smokes!!!


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

shilala said:


> Hey Frank,
> What are trhose smokes in that sweet looking box? This is the second time I've seen them and I still don't know what they are?
> Enjoy the smokes!!!


They are Gasparilla cigars courtesy of RCK70. I have not seen them before. Rick tells me not to underestimate them, they have been aging in a Tampa cigar warehouse for seven years. I'm looking forward to giving them a try.

Frank


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

You're welcome Frank.
I hope I've sent something you will enjoy.

Thanks for supporting the Troops! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> very nice hit! I would have thought that PJ had more friends than that :chk


He does. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the smokes Frank! A huge thank you for all you do/have done for the troops! It was a pleasure to sit back and wait for this bomb to arrive on target. :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Extremely generous you guys...way to go:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Your welcome Frank. I appreciate all you do for us troops:tu YOur actions are louder then words:cb


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Your welcome Frank. I appreciate all you do for us troops:tu YOur actions are louder then words:cb


:tpd:

Thanks for all you do Frank!! :tu :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> I would have thought that PJ had more friends than that


I think he is in for at least one more round. :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Jechelman said:


> They are Gasparilla cigars courtesy of RCK70. I have not seen them before. Rick tells me not to underestimate them, they have been aging in a Tampa cigar warehouse for seven years. I'm looking forward to giving them a try.
> 
> Frank


Wow. You gotta get on that. 
If you have time, would you consider doing a review?
I'd like to get a closer look. I love the old school bands like La Perla and Quintos have on them.
I can't tell what the bands look like, but the box looks gorgeous.
Thanks Frank!!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Hope you like them! :tu

I guess I'm the only one who fell for the 2 stick limit, huh?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bax said:


> Hope you like them! :tu
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who fell for the 2 stick limit, huh?


Gorillas can be counted on to perform gorilla math, eh?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Bax said:


> Hope you like them! :tu
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who fell for the 2 stick limit, huh?


Nope....I only sent 2 sticks. Frank usually takes the stuff I send and uses them as tent stakes.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

papajohn67 said:


> Nope....I only sent 2 sticks. Frank usually takes the stuff I send and uses them as tent stakes.


:r
Tent Stakes.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, just when I thought I could surface here comes another wave of laser guided munitions.










Many thanks VstromMark, Al and Mike!

Frank


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Bax said:


> Hope you like them! :tu
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who fell for the 2 stick limit, huh?


I just sent 2 as well (stupid n00b). Hope you enjoy them, Frank!

I was going to include a Sonny Jurgensen #9 on the chance that you're a Cowboy's fan, but they were out...Next time.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

ErikH said:


> I just sent 2 as well (stupid n00b). Hope you enjoy them, Frank!
> 
> I was going to include a Sonny Jurgensen #9 on the chance that you're a Cowboy's fan, but they were out...Next time.


Please don't anyone feel bad about sending two, that is plenty. I am greatly honored that anyone would take the time and effort to send anything. Everything is greatly appreciated!

Is there really a Sonny Jurgensen cigar? I am a big Cowboy fan but I suspect that what some of the old Cowboys were smoking weren't cigars.:w

Frank


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Jechelman said:


> Please don't anyone feel bad about sending two, that is plenty. I am greatly honored that anyone would take the time and effort to send anything. Everything is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Is there really a Sonny Jurgensen cigar? I am a big Cowboy fan but I suspect that what some of the old Cowboys were smoking weren't cigars.:w
> 
> Frank


Wow! Nevefr wold have thought. This is what I found:

http://www.ovtc.com/sonnyjurgensensj9cigars.html

They look great, bet they smoke great too.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Jechelman said:


> Please don't anyone feel bad about sending two, that is plenty. I am greatly honored that anyone would take the time and effort to send anything. Everything is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Is there really a Sonny Jurgensen cigar? I am a big Cowboy fan but I suspect that what some of the old Cowboys were smoking weren't cigars.:w
> 
> Frank


I was a huge Cowboys fan when the Steelers were winning all the rings.
The Roger Staubach/Tony Dorsett/Tom Landry era was amazing.
When Tom went, so did I.
I remember seeing a quote that Tom Landry had painted over the locker room door: 
"*The quality of a man's life is in direct proportion to his commitment to excellence*".
I saw that when I was just a young boy and was so impressed that I've never forgotten it.
Tom was the epitome of what I wish pro ball still was.
Now it's Terrell Owens. :r


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

shilala said:


> I was a huge Cowboys fan when the Steelers were winning all the rings.
> The Roger Staubach/Tony Dorsett/Tom Landry era was amazing.
> When Tom went, so did I.
> I remember seeing a quote that Tom Landry had painted over the locker room door:
> ...


There are a bunch of us old time Cowboy fans that sure miss the good old days of Landry/Staubach/Lilly et al. I'm still a Cowboy fan but not like I used to be. Staubach is now a major player in real estate and still a class act.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Frank your support of our troops and CS is much appreciated bud. Enjoy all you've recieved. :ss Didn't know if you got in on the sticker buy so thought you might like to have one. :tu

mike


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I believe there is some landing in the next few days. Look out and keep near the bomb shelter.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

I figured the whooping was over but no, two more explosions rock my office this morning. Thanks to Dave and the unidentified upstate NY bomber.

You CS members continue to amaze me with your generosity. Thanks again to all you bombers and to everyone who supports the troops.

Frank


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

Another day, another nice hit. Thanks Harland!!!

Frank


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jechelman said:


> I figured the whooping was over but no, two more explosions rock my office this morning. Thanks to Dave and the unidentified upstate NY bomber.
> 
> You CS members continue to amaze me with your generosity. Thanks again to all you bombers and to everyone who supports the troops.
> 
> Frank


I would be the idiot that would be the unidentified NY bomber SRY forgot the.... ENJOY THE SMOKE NOTE.... :hn !!! Glad you got the sticks enjoy!!!


----------

